# DIY Battlestar Galactica photo frame



## J_Mac (Sep 14, 2016)

Any fans will recognise that everything has the corners chopped off in BSG. Screenshot:







My wife loves BSG so I got hold of a signed Eddie Olmos photo for her birthday. Next step - find a framer who will do octagonal frames. This was news to me but framers don't do that sort of thing. Time for a diy job then! I went back to my local framer and he agreed to do the glass and mount if I made the frame. I found a nice lot of 22mm x 22mm wenge on eBay and got the 22.5 degree mitre out. 






Measuring and chopping was easy. Making them fit flush was hard :/ lots of sanding, the belt sander table helped a lot. Rebate done on the router table.






Cleaned up after gluing overnight:











Polished up to 1500 grit, no finish needed on wenge:





Back from the framer:


----------



## wankerness (Sep 15, 2016)

I applaud your nerdiness (or your devotion to your wife's nerdiness).


----------



## pettymusic (Sep 16, 2016)

Looks awesome, man! That should score you some major points with the Mrs.


----------

